# Sun Setting on Winter? I hope!



## ClosetWriter (Feb 22, 2014)

First day above freezing in over a month...



... you can bet your polar-vortex I am ready for spring.


----------



## PiP (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the way you've captured the sun burning its way through the tree, almost like a laser!


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the dark trees against the sun's light. I don't get snow where I live, and it has reached to around the 80's. It's great weather!


----------



## InkyEdits (Mar 14, 2014)

This is a stunning photograph!

Have you taken others that are similar, or was this just a glimpse? It really is beautiful and a great shot.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Mar 21, 2014)

InkyEdits said:


> This is a stunning photograph!
> 
> Have you taken others that are similar, or was this just a glimpse? It really is beautiful and a great shot.



I have thousand upon thousands. If you are interested in seeing them, you can go to my signature link. That will take you to my Facebook page, and there you will find a link to my website. I hope you find your way there.

Thanks,

Dave

P.S. My book link can be found under this website's thread called literary emporium.


----------



## escorial (Mar 21, 2014)

menacing and serene at the same time..yep


----------



## John_O (Mar 21, 2014)

Great shot Dave. No easy job with setting exposure! Gives me a peaceful calming affect.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice Winter image.  Really good light and shadow play.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 22, 2014)

Love the contrast of the bright, warm sun with the cool dark shade, Dave.


----------

